# Groundhog Day



## debodun (Jan 28, 2022)

I don't know is there is a counterpart of this observance in other parts of the world, but in America, February 2nd (winter's mid-point in the northern hemisphere) is Groundhog Day. The "official" rodent lives at Gobbler's Knob in Punxsutawney, Pennsylvania. On that day, people gather at the spot and some committee officials pull the sleeping and probably confused animal out of it's lair. If it sees its shadow - six more weeks of winter ensues. If it doesn't see its shadow, an early spring is predicted. This ceremony is telecast on _The Weather Channel._


----------



## Don M. (Jan 28, 2022)

I hope it's a real cloudy day in that area.  Our Winter has been livable....so far....hope that continues.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 28, 2022)

We are behind almost three feet on snowfall totals for this winter!


----------



## Jace (Jan 28, 2022)

He better do "a good job"..keep his eyes shut!


----------



## Pinky (Jan 28, 2022)

debodun said:


> I don't know is there is a counterpart of this observance in other parts of the world, but in America, February 2nd (winter's mid-point in the northern hemisphere) is Groundhog Day. The "official" rodent lives at Gobbler's Knob in Punxsutawney, Pennsylvania. On that day, people gather at the spot and some committee officials pull the sleeping and probably confused animal out of it's lair. If it sees its shadow - six more weeks of winter ensues. If it doesn't see its shadow, an early spring is predicted. This ceremony is telecast on _The Weather Channel._
> 
> View attachment 205811


In these parts, we have Wiarton Willie (Willy?) .. cousin to Phil


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 28, 2022)

debodun said:


> If it sees its shadow - six more weeks of winter ensues. If it doesn't see its shadow, an early spring is predicted.


I favor a blind groundhog!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Fyrefox (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 2, 2022)

​


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2022)

Just in case you haven't heard, Punxsutawney Phil saw his shadow. Six more weeks of winter for the U.S. DUH!


----------



## Jace (Feb 2, 2022)

Grrrr!.   D@#π  rodent...more cold!


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 2, 2022)

Yikes soon we all will live like this


----------



## Chet (Feb 2, 2022)

Anyone have a recipe for groundhog stew?


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 2, 2022)

​


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 2, 2022)

debodun said:


> Groundhog Day


A few years back when I was living in the city I had a ground hog experience.  One moved into my yard and started digging under the house.  Undermining the foundation. 

I decided to get rid of it.  First I tried flooding him out and only succeeded in flooding the basement.  Then I got a have a heart trap and tried to catch him.  After catching a bunch of the neighbors cats and a couple of possums I gave that up.  Then I found a smoke bomb thing that was supposed to drive groundhogs out.  Put a couple into the den and drove myself out of the house, took a couple of days to air it out...

Finally I got my 30-06 deer rifle, turned the lights out and waited with the door open.  When he finally appeared, and I was sure I had a safe shot I took it.  That worked, only time I've shot inside a house, really quite loud.  But fortunately none of the neighbors noticed.

That was the end of my groundhog experience, definitely not his day.  I was lucky none ever came back to replace him...


----------



## Jace (Feb 2, 2022)

Hate to "tell ya"...heard on the news...Phil has a 50% prediction accuracy?!


----------



## old medic (Feb 3, 2022)

Chet said:


> Anyone have a recipe for groundhog stew?


I actually have eaten Goundhog before... Made into a stew, taste similar to Squirl. I have a banjo that has the skin from a hog on it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 3, 2022)

Jace said:


> Phil has a 50% prediction accuracy?!


Probably better than mine.


----------



## Judycat (Feb 3, 2022)

I remember once my dad shot and brought home a groundhog when relatives from NYC were visiting. They got to watch my mom skin and dress the poor thing. She fried up the edible parts and served it with the usual side dishes. I don't remember what it tasted like. I did hear someone say pork chops though.


----------

